# Bob Dylan in concert - Oct Nov dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wed, 10/11/06
07:30 PM Bob Dylan Pacific Coliseum Vancouver, BC 

Tue, 11/07/06
07:30 PM Bob Dylan Air Canada Centre Toronto, ON 

Wed, 11/08/06
07:30 PM Bob Dylan Centre Bell Centre Montreal, QC


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I've already got tickets to the Montreal show. Good seats also.

Forth or fifth time I've seen Mr. D.

The first was with The Band. Before the Flood. It was GOOD.


----------



## Arauka (Apr 17, 2006)

I saw the last show of his outdoor summer tour in Fargo on September 9.  That's the first time I'd seen him live and it was a fun time. You never quite know what you're gonna get with the wealth of material he has to choose from and he does mix it up and spread it out over the past 45 years of songs. The shows on the indoor tour should be great. Wish I could make it to one. Alas, we're just stuck with the Stones here in Regina. :wink:

Arauka


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Bob can be good or awful, but he's still Bob Dylan.

His bands are always killer. 

I saw him about 10 years ago "(I think) at an outdoor thing. He came on in a Torreador costume, right down to the hat. 

One of the better Dylan concerts.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> Bob can be good or awful, but he's still Bob Dylan.
> 
> His bands are always killer.
> 
> ...


As years pass I gain more and more appreciation for Dylan. I have to admit I prefer his acoustic stuff, but it's all good.


I still hear "Tangled up in Blue" in my mind often.


You can't analyse Bob's voice or playing. He's a writer and his voice, although technically not great, is the perfect instrument to convey the songs.



I'd LOVE to see Dylan.


Good for you Lindsay.


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

I saw him two summers ago for the first time. My seats sucked and it was in the acoustical deathtrap of the Saddledome but it was still one of my favourite shows ever. I'd absolutely LOVE to see him again, preferably with better seats. Too bad he skipped us this time around. :frown:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

We've got the up front seats it'll be fun.

"They're selling post cards of the hanging".


----------

